# ungleich



## Destiny1985 (13. Jan 2005)

bedeutet in java ein !test dasselbe wie in c++ !=test ?

also !test steht für ungleich test...oder oO


----------



## meez (13. Jan 2005)

! steht nicht für ungleich, sondern für "nicht" ....
Also ist != ungleich und !test entspricht nicht dem Testresultat, also dem Gegenteil davon.


----------



## Destiny1985 (13. Jan 2005)

aja oki thx :> das hilft mir weiter


----------



## thE_29 (13. Jan 2005)

warum sollte ein !test das gleiche wie ein !=test sein??

ein !test ist in java so wie in c++ gleich

also 

```
boolean test = true;

test = !test; // false
```

Es sind eigentlich alle Vergleichsoperatoren gleich!
Nur den Shift Operator gibts glaub ich nicht!


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2005)

gemeint war noch nur, dass

if(!test)

das gleiche macht wie

if(true!=test)

für alle Datentypen ausser "boolean" gibts zwischen ! und != doch eh keinerlei gemeinsamkeiten;

Dass man in C/C++ gelegentlich auch für integers !x schreiben kann, sollte ein Java Progger gleich wieder vergessen...


----------



## Destiny1985 (13. Jan 2005)

ihr werdet alle gleich wieder krass kompliziert oO

bin anfänger, was soll das 

mfg


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2005)

Destiny1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bedeutet in java ein !test dasselbe wie in c++ !=test ?
> 
> ihr werdet alle gleich wieder krass kompliziert oO
> 
> ...


dann lern mal vernünftige Fragen zu stellen...


----------



## Destiny1985 (13. Jan 2005)

Das ist eine vernünftige frage, auf die man ja oder nein als antwort geben kann -.-

Des weiteren fällt es mir als neuling in sachen programmierung nicht so leicht fragen einwandfrei zu formulieren, da ich teilweise ja selber nich richtig weiss was ich will...anfänger eben, kann nicht jeder so skilled sein wie manch anderer hier  :wink: 

mfg


----------



## meez (13. Jan 2005)

nein


----------



## thE_29 (13. Jan 2005)

nur so am Rande ein kleiner Ausflug in die Welt von C 


```
int x = NULL;
	if(!x)
		printf("tjo es ist NULL\n");
	bool b = NULL;
	
	if(b == NULL)
		printf("b = NULL\n");
	
	if (!b)
		printf("b = false\n"); //wird auch erfühlt!!
	else if(b == true)
		printf("b = true\n");
	int y = 0;
	if(y)
		printf("y != 0\n");
	else 
	{
		printf("y == 0\n");
		if(y == NULL)
			printf("y == NULL\n");
	}
```
Ausgabe:


```
tjo es ist NULL
b = NULL
b = false
y == 0
y == NULL
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2005)

> bedeutet in java ein !test dasselbe wie in c++ !=test ?
> 
> Das ist eine vernünftige frage, auf die man ja oder nein als antwort geben kann -.-


Nein, kann man nicht

"!test" ist ein Ausdruck
"!= test" kann nur die rechte Seite eines Vergleichs sein (hoffe ich)

sind also auch c++ nicht dasselbe, auch nicht das gleiche

noch impliziert !test, dass Test vom Typ boolean ist, während ...!=test für alle Type dastehen kann

eine Antwort Ja oder Nein fällt da schwer


----------



## Destiny1985 (13. Jan 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann lern mal vernünftige Fragen zu stellen...



vielleicht bin ich zu pingelig, aber das geht auch netter... oO

eine antwort "nein" wäre btw völlig korrekt gewesen...

egal, hat sich ja erledigt, jemand anders konnte mir ja gut weiterhelfen...

mfg


----------



## DP (13. Jan 2005)

boah bleiglanz, du bist heute aber wieder böse 8)


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2005)

ist halt arbeitslos und versucht im Forum seinen Frust loszulassen. Was soll man auch erwarten, wenn es an Sozialkompetenz mangelt?!


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2005)

> ist halt arbeitslos und versucht im Forum seinen Frust loszulassen. Was soll man auch erwarten, wenn es an Sozialkompetenz mangelt?!


Was ist Sozialkompetenz?? Braucht man sowas?


----------

